# Transgender Males DO NOT BELONG IN WOMENS SPORTS....PERIOD !



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

*It's CHEATING !*

*And it's about time " The Girls " are doing something about it !*

*GATEWAYPUNDIT*


*Girls File Federal Discrimination Complaint *
*After Transgender Sprinters Win 1st and 2nd Place *
*at Connecticut Girls Indoor Championships*

Cristina Laila June 18, 2019








Three high school girls in Connecticut who run on the track team have filed a federal discrimination complaint against the statewide policy on transgender athletes.

In February, Connecticut Transgender sprinters won 1st and 2nd place at the state indoor track championships.

In other words, biological males competed against girls and won because they have higher bone density, larger muscles and higher testosterone levels than their biological female opponents.

Connecticut is one of 17 states that allows transgender athletes to compete without any type of restrictions – it’s open season and high school girls are the ones suffering because of this insanity.

And now the girls are fighting back arguing the transgender policy on athletes possibly cost them college scholarships.


The conservative Christian law firm Alliance Defending Freedom filed the complaint on behalf of the girls Monday with the U.S. Education Department’s Office for Civil Rights. It seeks an investigation and actions to make competitions fair.

The Connecticut Interscholastic Athletic Conference governs high school sports in the state. It says its policy follows a state anti-discrimination law requiring students to be treated in school according to the gender with which they identify.

Unless something is done to prevent biological males who identify as ‘transgender’ from competing against girls, it will be the end of women’s sports as we know it.

Biological males who claim they identify as female are crushing female athletes and setting records in races all over the country.

Last month, a biological male* CeCe Telfer ( Craig Telfer )** who identifies as a woman won the NCAA women's track championship and beat the second place runner (female) *by over a full second*.

Where are the feminists? Feminists should be screaming a the top of their lungs about males taking opportunities away from these young girls.



***
*2016: Craig Telfer is ranked 200th
2017: Craig Telfer is ranked 390th
2018: Craig Telfer 'transitions to female' CeCe Telfer
2019: CeCe Telfer wins an NCAA Women's National Championship


*
*THAT IS CHEATING !*
*THAT IS STEALING FROM THE LADIES !*
*
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

You just keep on fighting the good fight there nono! Bravo! . . . is anyone arguing with you on this or is it all in your head?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just keep on fighting the good fight there nono! Bravo! . . . is anyone arguing with you on this or is it all in your head?


I’m arguing with him.  So yeah, it’s all in his head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m arguing with him.  So yeah, it’s all in his head.


A LOT of no's in that conversation!


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just keep on fighting the good fight there nono! Bravo! . . . is anyone arguing with you on this or is it all in your head?


*The post bothers you....deeply.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m arguing with him.  So yeah, it’s all in his head.


*The TRUTH hurts .....doesn't it ...Bob.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The post bothers you....deeply.*


No, no, continue on fighting the good fight. It's just that you are all alone on this one, like usual.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no, continue on fighting the good fight. It's just that you are all alone on this one, like usual.


*No " Fight " on my side...Just the TRUTH.*
*You are " Fighting " one hell of an*
*internal battle though....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No " Fight " on my side...Just the TRUTH.*
> *You are " Fighting " one hell of an*
> *internal battle though....*


No, no, you are doing a fine job! Keep your feet moving and gloves up!


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, no, you are doing a fine job!
> Keep your feet moving and gloves up!


*No gloves, bare knuckle truth...*

*How about that glass jaw Rodent...you Ok..?*

*Just repeat after me... " It's Cheating "..." It's Cheating "....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No gloves, bare knuckle truth...*
> 
> *How about that glass jaw Rodent...you Ok..?*
> 
> *Just repeat after me... " It's Cheating "..." It's Cheating "....*


You need to get in touch with proper authorities and plead your case. None of us in here can help you, you need a professional.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to get in touch with proper authorities and plead your case.
> None of us in here can help you, you need a professional.


*" No " help needed on my side...I have the *
*TRUTH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" No " help needed on my side...I have the *
> *TRUTH !*


But you are just chirping with no action, do something don't just complain.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But you are just chirping with no action, do something don't just complain.


*I am ......you are the result.*

*I am the pebble, you are the pond....*

*The ripples are the TRUTH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I am ......you are the result.*
> 
> *I am the pebble, you are the pond....*
> 
> *The ripples are the TRUTH !*


Who are you trying to convince?


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are you trying to convince?


*" Who " are you responding to....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Who " are you responding to....*


So you are trying to convince yourself? Cuz no one else cares or is arguing the point.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are trying to convince yourself? Cuz no one else cares or is arguing the point.


*It's National News and action is being taken to STOP*
*the " Frankenstein Freaks " from ruining REAL Female sports ! *

*You just like the rest of the Crooked Corrupt Democrats have your*
*head buried up another Liberals culo and let these disgusting actions*
*of Societal destruction take place because facing the TRUTH displaces*
*you from Their Criminal Perverted Club.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2019)

JUNE 24, 2019
*Hey, ‘Trans’ Men in Women’s Sports: Good Luck, Fellas — Go for the Gold!*
By Selwyn Duke
“Equality” cries were cherished by feminists when they gave females entry into military academies, boardrooms and the ranks of police; prize-money parity in some sporting events; and access to boys’ athletics. But with these appeals now putting sexually confused men in women’s sports, well, feminists’ cries are a tad different. Equality can be a real downer when it’s principle and not ploy.






As for my position, I’ve devoted more ink to combating the made-up sexual status (MUSS, usually called “transgender”) agenda than most any other writer. In fact, almost first in the field — and almost alone there — inveighing against MUSS ideology 10 years ago, I was criticized for political incorrectness by conservatives(some of whom now sing my tune). It thus may be surprising that I today say to MUSSmen athletes everywhere:

Best of luck to you, lads — may the best man win!

No, I’m not now seeking the Democrat presidential nomination, Biden-style (I’m using the wrong pronouns for that). It’s that, to use a twist on a quotation attributed to Abe Lincoln, “The best way ‌to eliminate a bad law, or social law, is to apply it strictly.”

You see, I believe that anyone who wants equality should get equality — good and hard.

Up until the Rise of the MUSSmen, male-female Equality™ had been a one-way street called Feminism Ave., sort of equality lecture + selective application = whatever advantage I darn well want at the moment. Prestige-oriented feminists could complain about too few female CEOs while never being asked about too few female garbage collectors, iron workers or loggers; or why women aren’t subject to Selective-Service registration. Politicians could bloviate about the workplace intersex wage gap, which somewhat favors men, and ignore the workplace intersex death gap, which greatly favors women. Activists could sanctimoniously agitate over men outearning women in acting while uttering nary a peep about women outearning men in modeling. Professional female soccer players (and other athletes) could lose to 14-year-old boys,  lobby for the same pay as the men without being laughed at — and never be told the obvious: If you want the men’s money, emerge from your separate, protected athletic realm and try playing in the men’s arena and succeeding. Your separate ain’t equal, hon.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)

*CHEATING.......!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *CHEATING.......!!!*


You got beat up by a girl once didn't you? Or maybe she just rode past you like you were sitting still.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You got beat up by a girl once didn't you? Or maybe she just rode past you like you were sitting still.


*Projecting again....*
*You're a whole gender off the topic.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

*




*

*MORE STRAIGHT UP CHEATING !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

